# 2d spiele grafik



## Frufus (10. Juli 2003)

hi,
mit was für einem programm kan man gut 2d grafik für rollenspiele machen?
ich habs mal mit ps versucht aber das funktioniert nich so richtig


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. Juli 2003)

Wenn Du unsere Hilfe benötigst, dann gib uns bitte merh Informationen!

Weil sonst habeen wir ( ich ) keine Vorstellung was Du willst!

Photoshop kann viel, daher kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, das es ungeeignet ist!


----------



## Comander_Keen (15. Juli 2003)

Abend,

wie Thomas L. schon sagt.. mit PhotoShop kann man zu 99,9% alle Bildbearbeitungs/erstellungs-Probleme lösen. Sicherlich wird dein Problem eher die Umsetzung sein. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich da zwei kleine Seiten gefunden.

Tutorial zur Spielumgebung von Zelda 
Forum zu diesem Thema 

Dort findest du sicher Hilfe und weiter Links.

greetz keen!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

du kannst auch mal auf http://www.rpgmaker2000.de/ die Tuorials durchschauen - da gabs vor ein paar Monaten ein paar gute Tipps... (weis nicht genau ob die nach dem Redesign noch Online sind)

ciao


----------



## Comander_Keen (16. Juli 2003)

Ich hab hier noch eine Seite mit Tutorials und Software rund um das Thema 2d-Spielegrafik entdeckt. Viel Spass bein stöbern!

greetz keen!


----------

